# SolusVM Issues with WHMCS 7



## StartVM-Chase (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello,


I have having issues with the SolusVM WHMCS module version 4.0.0 working with WHMCS 7. When I make a product and go to the modules tab, in the drop downs on the right it says invalid IP address or sometimes they will be blank. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## WSH_DNYT (Dec 11, 2016)

I seemed to have some one off problem as well.


I had to play with the Hostname and IP address setting of the module.
Now some of my graphs are not displaying ...


The new WHMCS Solusvm Module is a mess, i didn't have time yet to mess with it.


A plus is that it is now open source ...


----------



## StartVM-Chase (Dec 17, 2016)

WSH_DNYT said:


> I seemed to have some one off problem as well.
> 
> 
> I had to play with the Hostname and IP address setting of the module.
> ...



SolusVM support helped me out. Simply add the following to the access hash field of the server in WHMCS.


<ssl_verifypeer>no</ssl_verifypeer>
<ssl_verifyhost>no</ssl_verifyhost>


----------

